# Jump kicks or standing kicks?



## JT_the_Ninja (Jan 16, 2007)

Which do you prefer, either in training, tournaments, in-class sparring, or whatever. Regardless of the issue of practicality, which one seems to suit you better?

As for myself, I usually find jump kicks a bit easier to do, simply because I don't have to worry about my supporting foot until the kick's already thrown and pulled back. It makes it so that you _must_ use your waist to get any power, as well.

Just thought this forum needed some more action, since things have died down a bit in the past few days.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 16, 2007)

I don't train Tang Soo Do but I have always felt that if your are throwing a jump kick you better be damn sure of your target.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jan 16, 2007)

I prefer to keep as many feet on the ground as I can.


----------



## Makalakumu (Jan 16, 2007)

I've slowly discovered the jump kicks are pretty darn hard on my body.  Standing kicks work just fine...better in fact.


----------



## Solidman82 (Jan 17, 2007)

It really depends on the situation. But more often than not for me I'd only throw a jumping or turning kick of any kind as a fake or a "pre-strike". Only a handful of times has anybody been slow or foolish enough to get hit by one. I could just have been throwing inefficient kicks though... been a while since I did any sparring with kicks.


----------



## Haze (Jan 17, 2007)

Maybe it's my age, but I stick to standing kicks. I can do jump kicks but the knees don't like it anymore.

I tend to want to practice the things that I may have to use.


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Jan 17, 2007)

I agree that standing kicks still work better; in sparring, I rarely leave the ground. Still, when you're mid-air, it's like being in a water tank, fluid all around you. Makes it easier on my joints, somewhat, since the pressure of keeping on my feet and balanced is relieved.


----------



## foggymorning162 (Feb 9, 2007)

I tend to like to stay on the ground. The jump kicks Are fine until you land my feet and knees protest at this sudden shock.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 10, 2007)

My best kicks are done while lying down.
Sean


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 10, 2007)

Touch Of Death said:


> My best kicks are done while lying down.
> Sean


 
I've seen people knocked out by kicks like that!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 10, 2007)

Tez3 said:


> I've seen people knocked out by kicks like that!


 
Ive said it before and I will likely say it again, I knew a Southern Mantis guy that could kick the living daylights out of you while he was on the ground. All you could do was back up and he would pop up like a weeble and then beat the living daylights out of you while he was standing.


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Feb 12, 2007)

Well, that's all well and good for Southern Mantis style...

I will say, though, that one time in class one of my seniors (who was teaching that night) had us all practice a fast jump back kick - not so much a jump as a hop, using the jump for momentum and swiftness - in which the foot came up more than out, to catch the opponent from under the solar plexus. It takes a fast reaction, but it's hard to see coming and even harder to counter for the speed with which it can be done.


----------



## mjd (Feb 12, 2007)

As far kicking goes it really depends on the target, in my opinion jumping kicks are for conditioning and show although a very good training tool. 

Name one jump kick that couldn't be replace with something faster, more accurate, and just as powerfull that doesn't require jumping.

Use old guy's like to keep it real.


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Feb 13, 2007)

Sure. What I just mentioned, while technically a jump back kick, was more of a "switch your feet and back kick without your feet needing to touch the ground so much" kick. Doesn't telegraph anything in particular -- if anything, it looks like a back wheel kick (dwi dul ryo chagi), which is a good thing, I guess.


----------

